# How to Add Weight w/out changing main food?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

I really love our dog food and do not wish to change it for many reasons. Both of my V's are now eating the same but they look 100 percent diff. My older dog needs to lose a couple pounds and my younger needs to add some. I feed the younger a cup more a day as well but besides food increase what can i add to his meals to help ? Sweet potatoes maybe?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html

They work very well.

RBD


----------



## Shandroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Rusty is still thin, redbirddog , so as soon as possible, I am going to whip up some of this recipe, thanks for posting! I think I am going to take him to the vet first though because of all his current issues. When we first got him, I thought maybe since he had worms (from being on his own), that was why he was so skinny. However, we gave him a really expensive dewormer and he is still too thin. He has gained some weight, but you can still see his spine and tops of pelvis. Anyway, saved your recipe!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

would you think to cook the balls or do them raw or does it matter much? Also it says to have the eggs w/ the shells? whats the benefit of that? thanks for the info too!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Raw is fine as you freeze them and thaw out as needed. 

Dogs have a much more acidic intestinal track than humans. Posted some information about that a few months back on redbirddog.

The shells have calcium for stronger bones.

I have been feeding Bailey on and off Satin Balls now for over two years with no adverse effects. He gains weight quickly. You can almost see the change daily.

Give it a try and post on how it goes.

Rod


----------

